# diawa Sol 3000?



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

stradic 3000 vs. diawa Sol 3000? need some help


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

SHIMANO STRADIC IS WHAT I PREFER.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i own several stradic 2500's and like them but have used a SOL cant remember what size but its a fine reel! either way your wont be disapointed


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

i have several stradics i like them i was wondering if anyone has used the new diawa orif they have had any problems yet? i never even held one so i don't have a clue if it is as good as the price says it is????


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

out of the two i would go with the diawa but i would suggest a penn affinity or slammer


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (12/13/2007)*out of the two i would go with the diawa but i would suggest a penn affinity or slammer


I have heard of the affinity but have never used one....are they good reels? as good as the stradic? how much do they cost???


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

They are awesum reels and yes they are better than the stradics............by a long shot, they cost anywhere from 120-130$


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if your in outcast go talk to james fink...he has the smaller one and could tell you the pros and cons about it


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont Waste your money! Buy a SPHEROS 3000 . Its the best reel you can buy for 79.00 Remember why they make the exspensive reels? THERE MAKING LOTS OF MONEY ON YOUR EGO. WAKE UP!


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

STRADIC all the way. I am on my third. The other two still work like new for my buddies. Can't beat the price either. I have the 4000. I have caught tons of snook and reds on it. I have also caught bonefish, sharks, group and more!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why are you on your third if they are so good? I traded a spheros 3000 for a fly rod. then I bought a Stradic2500 . I wish I had bought a Spheros. Stradics are not worth the money.Maybe 159.00 is not a lot of money to you Guys. But it is to me. I know quality . I enjoy using quality fishing equipment. I think the Spheros is a fine reel . I have caught countless fish on my 4000. I accidently dipped my Stradic in the water,Accually it fell off my dock and I didnt realize it until the next day when a friend fished it up. The 150.00 rod was fine, but the reel hasnt been the same since . I took to a reel repair and cleaned it myself as well. It drags just enough irritate me. FOR SALE: Stradic 2500 slightly used : $50.00


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

everything about shimano sucks except for their smoothness which the penn affinity is just as smooth as any shimano out there, shimanos' drag sucks, the gears are not tough at all and the outside finish is crap

Boooooooo........... shimano:withstupid


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Chad and I used Stradic Mg 2500 all year long for the FLW tour. They have a better drag system than the Sustain 2500 we were using. We caught 32+" Redfish and 20lb Jacks on 10lb Power Pro andNEVER had a problem. 

I highly recommed them!!! I'm sure a Stella is fine, but does the fish know what your using?? 

If they dont bite the hook end it doesnt matter what your reeling!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the Daiwa tierra 3000. It is a tremendous reel. I can't see spending the extra eighty five dollars for the Sol. They are basically the same reel with the Sol being machined aluminum and the Tierra die cast. I love the air bail and the huge spool on the daiwa's. It really makes a difference in casting distance . The Daiwa's have a slower retrieve than the Shimano's. For specks and reds that is actually a plus, for spanish and bonito it could hurt you a little bit. You might even look at the Daiwa excelor. They sell for sixty nine dollars and are a fine reel.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a stradic 4000 and i like it alot 

but i have never used a daiwa reel so i can say which i prefer


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont care what youz guys use to catch your fish on, i like the Shimano Spheros. If Youz want to spend Lots of money on a reel thats your choice. Shimano Spheros.


----------

